
Update on the upcoming NavDB v0.5.0 release - navdb
https://navdb.io/2019/05/01/update-on-the-upcoming-v0-5-0-release/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
navdb
Thanks. This update seems like it's not a good candidate for Show HN, but when
I do release v0.5 it should be.

